# My pictures!



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

So, I'm still a novice to this forum. But what the hell?

The lighting is kind of weird. That's why my face looks weird on the side :/


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

nvm.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello Sir.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Helloo. You do a pretty good intense model face lol


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> Helloo. You do a pretty good intense model face lol


LOL. Model for what? I don't think there is a catalog for creepy depressive kids.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

You're adorable. <3


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> You're adorable. <3


Haha. Thank you.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Daniel C said:


> LOL. Model for what? I don't think there is a catalog for creepy depressive kids.


Isnt it called Hot Topic?

Seriously tho, the T-Shirts that I bought from Hottopic (imported from the states and it got held up in customs and it all was very expensive) are super high quality, they lasted for years.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> LOL. Model for what? I don't think there is a catalog for creepy depressive kids.


nah trust me, all you need is an intense stare


----------

